# Home Theater Connection



## bpgt64 (Apr 1, 2012)

I am using; 

http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/UN55C6300SFXZA

http://www.samsung.com/ca/consumer/tv-video/home-theatre/home-theatre-systems/HT-D550/ZC

Along with a DirectTV HD-DVR, Xbox 360 and ps3.  I still cannot get 5.1 to play.  I am using a Toslink cable coming from the TV to the Home Theater.  The home theater is set to Digital In.  Everything going INTO the TV is using HDMI.  Where am I going wrong here?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 1, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> I am using;
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/UN55C6300SFXZA
> 
> ...



" I am using a Toslink cable coming from the TV to the Home Theater".
That is the problem,you need it from the xbox-ps3 to Home Theater,Also from the cable/sat box ,How is your tv gonna output sound from it to the HT setup?Also does it play 5.1 when you watch a movie with the built in DVD ?


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 1, 2012)

When I play anything directly from the home theater, 5.1 works.  My TV technically has a toslink(Digital Audio) connection, so I guess my mistake was thinking this would cary 5.1 audio just like when I plug my ps3 into my Home Theater, or any other device.  So I am thinking of returning it, and getting;

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004O0TRDI/?tag=tec06d-20

That way, everything is routed to the Home Theater via HDMI.  Instead of using the TV.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 1, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> When I play anything directly from the home theater, 5.1 works.  My TV technically has a toslink(Digital Audio) connection, so I guess my mistake was thinking this would cary 5.1 audio just like when I plug my ps3 into my Home Theater, or any other device.  So I am thinking of returning it, and getting;
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004O0TRDI/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> That way, everything is routed to the Home Theater via HDMI.  Instead of using the TV.



Wow that is a steal for that system,Yeah I would get my money back from that Samsung one and get that .I have had no problems with mine in 1 1/2 years of use,Only thing was the sub woofer voice coils were replaced no charge from Onkyo.Also the best thing is when the older A?V receivers go on sale ,you just replace  it the one that is upgradeable,Mine came with the 509 and the 609-709 (this one has pc audio) is the one i can upgrade to ,They run $349 up here in Canada.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 1, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> When I play anything directly from the home theater, 5.1 works.  My TV technically has a toslink(Digital Audio) connection, so I guess my mistake was thinking this would cary 5.1 audio just like when I plug my ps3 into my Home Theater, or any other device.  So I am thinking of returning it, and getting;
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004O0TRDI/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> That way, everything is routed to the Home Theater via HDMI.  Instead of using the TV.



Yes thats your mistake. Your TV output is only 2.1 and Toslink does not have the capability to transfer compressed HD audio anyway. It will do uncompressed 5.1 but your TV wont.

HDMI all the way..........!

There are only a few high end TV that output 5.1 but Toslink is out dated anyway



If your shopping for receivers you need to think about options the lower end receivers dont have. 
HDMI upscaling: Yes (Analog to HDMI / HDMI to HDMI) or else its analog to analog out to TV only
HDMI passthrough:  Passes the sound off to the TV when receiver is off or its no watch when its off

So if your going to spend money on a receiver shop around and learn about the features you want

I bought a Yamaha RX-V571  very happy but it was $340 on sale


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 1, 2012)

Jester I think he is looking more for a all in one box setup.

bpgt64

As for the $249 one from Amazon,Look on Onkyo website for the receiver recall from the setup.http://www.onkyo.ca/press_releases.cfm?id=253

Its up too you if you want the setup,Just remember all you pay is shipping to them they send box,labels,and packing material.With tape 
I would look for the 3500-4300 models They might be a few dollars more but worth it.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 1, 2012)

Ya I know...I did the same thing though. After I learned a few thing I changed my mind


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 1, 2012)

My tentative plan is to return it to Frys, and get something like the Onyko 3400.  I'll have my iPhone so I'll check the serial against the RMA, if not, I'll get them to price match the 3500.  Or force them to give me a comparable price as there knowingly selling defective products. 

They hate me at Frys, I am the price match dick from hell.  I once price matched a Cyborg X  Flight Joystick from Microcenter off them to 20 bucks, from ~60.  They made me sit there for an hour until the store manager would agree to it.


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 1, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OFIU9K/?tag=tec06d-20

Just traded in for this guy, got it at 350 + 100 for 4 year warranty.


----------



## techguy31 (Apr 11, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> They hate me at Frys, I am the price match dick from hell.



Hey, who could blame you.  You gots to save as much as you can right?


----------

